# Whatz up with the pheasant hunting link?



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

No love for the ditch parrot hunters?


----------



## HNTNWGN (Jan 14, 2005)

I hear ya cluckin' ya big chicken.

I'm with you Rick, you would think NoDak could have a section for all upland birds, Ditch Chickens, Sky Carp, meat Balls, drumers....... Just like they do for waterfoul.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Look at the bottom of the forum, or on the side of any page.

I've had an upland section since the beginning. 

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/pheasant-hunting/


----------



## HNTNWGN (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm looking but I don't see one for upland, there is one for ditch chickens.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Why would we need another forum for upland????

The only upland in ND are Doves,Huns,Pheasants,and Grouse.There is a forum for each of them now?????


----------



## HNTNWGN (Jan 14, 2005)

Your right, I am pretty much beating a dead horse. It just seem that Upland could be set up like waterfoul. Right now birds are in Upland/big game/Predator/Traping forum..... is just doesn't seem well organized for the upland users to be looking in a forum that has all that other stuff in it. It is not a big deal by any means. Water foul is well organized by bird type, why can't upland be the same?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I see what you mean and you're right, it would be easier to cluster them together.

Consider it done as I'm posting this.

:beer:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Chris,

I like the Upland section. Always room to improve, huh? :beer:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeah! Only it should be ABOVE water "foul",... a truely good definition.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

HNTNWGN....I didn't understand what you were talking about....makes sense.


----------



## HNTNWGN (Jan 14, 2005)

That looks great!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

In the upper left on the home page...In the Outdoor section, under "Pheasant Hunting"...you go to a blank page...Where it used to link here...The links...Duck Hunting, Goose Hunting are working.


----------

